# Craftsman 32cc - (Poulan Pro look-a-like!!



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
Acquired a very, very clean Craftsman 32cc trimmer. It looks identical to my Poulan Pro. Any chance that Poulan makes these for Sears ? Well, the real problem is this. The starter rope came out about 5 inches and stopped. I heard a piece of metal jingling around, looked through vents, and sure enough, there was a small piece which I recognized as a vane off of the flywheel. Dissassembled, found more along with some pieces of steel. Looked this up on Sears website and they list it as a "baffle plate". What exactly does this thing do??? Anyhow, parts seemed cheap enough, so I figured given the pristine condition of the cylinder/piston, and the overall cleanliness, I'd gamble $25 on the parts. So, how do I remove the clutch and the flywheel?? Thanking all, in advance.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

if i am recalling correctly, there is a torx screw in the drum. you get to it with a long shaft torx #20 (i think). it will turn out a little but should not fall out. you should then be able to lift the drum off. 

the broken metal parts worry me.


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The broken metal parts are some of the vanes off of the flywheel and the remains of the "baffle plate". That's no mystery. I would surmise that whatever holds the baffle plate in place, was likely either left off at the factory or left loose during assembly. When it worked loose, it got tangled up with the flywheel vanes and therefore, broke some off. 

Now, as to your instructions, regarding the "drum", are you speaking of the clutch, or, the flywheel? I have pulled flywheels on conventional lawn mower engines, but never on a 2 cycle. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

from my experiance so far pulling a flywheel on a 2-cycle has never been fun. find a small (narrow) jawed flywheel puller (not the ones with the screws and flat puller) and slowly pull the fly wheel off. i agree this might not be the best way but i am still kinda new at some of this. Geo or 30yr i am sure know a better way. least i hope they do. 

the drum is connected to the drive shaft and turns the gears at the string end. the cluches are under the drum and should include a spring somewhere in the design. the flywheel should be "behind" all that on the crank shaft. 
what is confusing me some is the baffle plate. whould this be the plate that holds the puller rope/rewind spring in place? still worries me.


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Got the clutch assembly off, but have to get a long allen wrench to get the 4 screws out that hold the engine to the housing, before I can get to the flywheel. As to the purpose of the baffle plate, I'm not quite sure. The exploded view on Sears website, was not plain enough to be able to determine it's true purpose. The rope/starter assembly seems to stay in place, without it. Perhaps someone will read this thread and give us the explanation..........


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

ok found an old model number of one of those trimmers... the baffle plate looks to be an air direction device. least thats the guess since its is a baffle. if i recall right it helps some to hold the starter rope in place. otherwise its one of those "huh?" parts.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A model number would be helpful  The plate holds the recoil pulley in place if I am thinking of the correct piece. To remove the flywheel hold the engine by the flywheel and tap the end of the crank with a rubber/plastic mallet. Shouldn't take much of a hit to break it loose. You can also tap the side of the flywheel (opposite the magnets) with a small hammer.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

there is the trick to the flywheel question! thanx Hank.


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Model number is 358.791580.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...0037&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Okay, guys. Got the flywheel off, no problem. But, now for the real surprise. The two screws holding the baffle plate were tight and what was left of it, was still in place. It looks like the baffle plate went through a meat grinder. How could this happen?????


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

put anything in the hands of a 2 year old and it will look like that in a few seconds 

aside from something hard getting stuck in there while running i would not know.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dogman7 said:


> Okay, guys. Got the flywheel off, no problem. But, now for the real surprise. The two screws holding the baffle plate were tight and what was left of it, was still in place. It looks like the baffle plate went through a meat grinder. How could this happen?????


Could you post some pics??


----------



## PaiaDavid (Jan 30, 2009)

*Clutch rotor assembly*



Dogman7 said:


> Got the clutch assembly off, ..........


I see you got the Clutch rotor assembly off. Your unit sounds similar to mine. I am working on a Sears 316.791870 wacker. I don't see how to remove the Clutch rotor assembly without a puller. Can you tell me how you got yours Clutch assembly off? Thanks


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

the actual clutch should screw off. reverse threads and there should be an "off" with an arrow on the clutch itself.


----------



## PaiaDavid (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sears weed trimmer*



Deathrite said:


> the actual clutch should screw off. reverse threads and there should be an "off" with an arrow on the clutch itself.


Deathrite, thanks for the reply. I lost track of this blog so I am just now getting back. I have attached a picture of my clutch assmebly. I can see and read an arrow on the assembly that shows CCW. How can hold the shaft so I can unscreew the clutch assembly? I have tried putting a screw into the threaded shaft end. I held the screw and truned the clutch assm. CCW. The fit is very tight. In your expereince, is the clutch assembly screwed on tightly? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Use the rope trick as posted by geo to lock down the engine so the clutch can be removed.

"Remove the sparkplug, turn the engine back to the bottom of the stroke, load the cylinder with small rope(like the pull rope), it doesn't have to be completly full, leaving a little hanging out, now when you try to turn the engine the piston will pack the rope in the combustion chamber and stop the engine from turning without breaking anything, when finished back the engine off a little and remove the rope. Have a good one. Geo"


----------

